

CAP Theorem: Revisited [Distributed Computing] - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2014/08/cap-theorem-revisited/

======
ndm00
Interesting read. Most blog posts I've seen about the CAP theorem have an
academic feel, this one is more approachable. Really, the CAP triangle is
outdated. The trade off in a distributed system is between consistency and
availability - you choose partition tolerance when you have nodes networked
together.

